#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Gescheiden 36 jarige zoekt opnieuw

## meloenke

......

----------


## meloenke

oplaa

----------


## meloenke

olaaa

----------


## meloenke

Ooops

----------


## meloenke

wallooooooo

----------


## meloenke

Olaaa

----------


## Tanawia70

Salaam, 
Heb jou topic gelezen en spreekt mij zeker aan, en lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kenen?

----------


## meloenke

Ooiioi

----------


## meloenke

Salaaaaaam

----------


## meloenke

Up up p

----------


## yasmeen1985

Salaam aleykoum,

Ben je van Belgi?
Komen bekeerde dames ook in aanmerking?

----------


## meloenke

Olaaaaa

----------


## NadoriaAdam

salaam ik zou jou wel beter leren kennen ik zoek ook om iemand mee te trouwen

----------


## meloenke

olaaaa

----------


## meloenke

salam

----------


## Temsemen78

Hallo

----------


## meloenke

ook hallo

----------


## meloenke

helloooo

----------


## meloenke

salam

----------


## meloenke

elloooo ellooo

----------


## meloenke

tuurlijk

----------


## ilham-2014

ja ik ben van belgie

----------


## ilham-2014

salam w alikom.alles goed?? woon je ook in belgie???

----------


## ilham-2014

salam w alikom.heb je app??

----------


## meloenke

ja tuurlijk

----------


## meloenke

jaoke

----------


## meloenke

tot spreeeeeeks

----------


## meloenke

wallo

----------


## meloenke

olaaaaa

----------


## Bloempje84

Salaam,

Ik wil de kans wel aangaan. 
Kun je mij een prive bericht sturen.

groetjes

----------


## meloenke

oke gedaan

----------


## meloenke

joehooeee

----------


## meloenke

youhoeee

----------


## meloenke

thanks...

----------


## naimia

Waar kom je vandaan Nederland of Belgie?

----------


## Roumaysa25

Salaam.
Jouw forum spreekt me wel aan...ik weet niet hoe die prive berichten hier werken,miss kan je er 1 naar me sturen...

----------


## Selima8.4

selaam, wil graag de gok wagen.

----------


## meloenke

oke oke

----------


## meloenke

yougoeeeeee

----------


## meloenke

nnn,wallooo

----------


## meloenke

hahaa

----------


## meloenke

youhoee

----------


## Warda450

pffff...

----------


## Roumaysa25

Salaam. Jouw topic spreekt me aan. Lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kenne

----------


## meloenke

salam lijkt me ook leuk

----------


## meloenke

oke oke

----------


## meloenke

klopt

----------


## Wasillaa

Sallaam wa alaikoum... ben je al in contact met een dame inmiddels? Vriendelijke groet, 
Wasilaa

----------


## meloenke

niks doorslaggevends

----------


## meloenke

oke is goed

----------


## meloenke

salam

----------


## dinno

Slm broeder,Jou profiel spreekt mij aan.Zoek ook een serieus iemand voor een huwelijk insa allah!
Wasalam

----------


## meloenke

salam, yep steeds zoekend...

----------


## meloenke

youhoeeeeeeeeee

----------


## meloenke

Youhoeeee

----------


## meloenke

damm zeg

----------


## meloenke

Hahaha

----------


## Ron1967

Hallo alles goed?

----------


## meloenke

Hahaha

----------


## meloenke

Ja hoor

----------


## meloenke

Olaaaa

----------

